# [Conf] problemi di... lingua

## alexio2ky

Ciao ragazzi,

ho notato un problema nella mia installazione. Programmi che fanno uso di gettext, semplicemente... non ne fanno uso. Lanciando il comando 'env' da shell, si nota che localmente non ho variabili d'ambiente classiche che iniziano per LC_* e che sono usate da gettext. Sapete come si può risolvere questo problema?

Grazie,

Alessio

----------

## randomaze

 *alexio2ky wrote:*   

> Lanciando il comando 'env' da shell, si nota che localmente non ho variabili d'ambiente classiche che iniziano per LC_* e che sono usate da gettext. Sapete come si può risolvere questo problema?
> 
> 

 

Definendole  :Razz: 

Guida alla Localizzazione

----------

## alexio2ky

grazie:)

----------

## randomaze

 *alexio2ky wrote:*   

> Pensavo si installassero in automatico da qualcosa legato a gettext. Se devo definirle, quali sono esattamente quelle che vanno definite?

 

Penso basti lang, comunque é scritto nella guida alla localizzazione che ho linkato nel post precedente

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Alcuni hanno avuto problemi a localizzare open office in italiano. Qua la soluzione

----------

## alexio2ky

a dire il vero stò notando anche io alcuni problemi. non con openoffice, ma con  firefox 0.9.1. Ho impostato nella varibile ambiente LANG il valore "it_IT". Se lancio sylpheed è ok. Se lancio Firefox no.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Probabilmente perche' firefox non ha il supporto nls... non sono sicuro di quello che ho detto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok come pensavo per localizzare firefox vai qui e clicca su Langpack multipiattaforma per installare la localizzazione in italiano.

Grazie a Ibanez-RgX

----------

## furlan

Ciao, ho letto in questo topic come avere la lingua italiana in firefox.

Ho installato il pack e tutto ok, lo vedo in extension, solo che quando vado a riavviare firefox, me lo ritrovo ancora in inglese.   :Sad: 

Va fatto qualcos'altro oltre quello descritto?

Grazie

Ciao

ps: ho mozilla-firefox-bin ver 1.0

----------

## Vide

 *furlan wrote:*   

> Ciao, ho letto in questo topic come avere la lingua italiana in firefox.
> 
> Ho installato il pack e tutto ok, lo vedo in extension, solo che quando vado a riavviare firefox, me lo ritrovo ancora in inglese.  
> 
> Va fatto qualcos'altro oltre quello descritto?
> ...

 

Anche a me capita lo stesso con Firefox 1.0. QUalcuno ha qualche idea? Io credo sia un problema della localizzazione...anche se devo ancora provare con un'altra localizzazione

----------

## Vide

Ancora una cosa sempre riguardo la localizzazione: qualcuno sa se è possibile emergere openoffice con DUE localizzazioni a tempo, stile KDE?

----------

## fctk

qualcosa del genere dovrebbe andare:

```
LANGUAGE=ITAL,FREN emerge openoffice
```

comunque: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=216281

----------

## furlan

Ok, ma io non voglio ricompilare firefox. Ho i binari e l'estensione, ma probabilmente l'estensione non funge molto bene.

----------

## fctk

@furlan

è vero, anch'io ho messo la localizzazione a firefox ma non riesco ad attivarla... vedo ancora tutto in inglese... boh...

----------

## Vide

Ragazzi, mi sa che è un bug dell'ebuild di Firefox 1.0, perchè neanche con altre lingue (che con la PR1 funzionavano) funziona..sapete se ci sia già un bug su bugs.gentoo.org?

----------

## gutter

 *Vide wrote:*   

> Ragazzi, mi sa che è un bug dell'ebuild di Firefox 1.0, perchè neanche con altre lingue (che con la PR1 funzionavano) funziona..sapete se ci sia già un bug su bugs.gentoo.org?

 

Ho fatto una ricerca e non ho trovato niente.

----------

## wildancer

 *Vide wrote:*   

> Ragazzi, mi sa che è un bug dell'ebuild di Firefox 1.0, perchè neanche con altre lingue (che con la PR1 funzionavano) funziona..sapete se ci sia già un bug su bugs.gentoo.org?

 

Ragazzi, dopo aver scaricato l'estenzione, dovete lanciarlo così!

```
/usr/bin/firefox (%U)  -UILocale it-IT -contentLocale IT
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Per avere firefox in italiano c'è un sistema migliore che lanciarlo in quel modo, basta una estensione.

Il nome dell'estensione è "locale Switcher" che permette la selezione della lingua desiderata, è comunque indispensabile scaricare come diceva fedeliallalinea Langpack multipiattaforma.

----------

## unarana

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ok come pensavo per localizzare firefox vai qui e clicca su Langpack multipiattaforma per installare la localizzazione in italiano.
> 
> 

 

Per attivare la localizzazione poi bisogna inserire about:config nella barra degli indirizzi e modificare la stringa general.useragent.locale in it-IT

Ciao   :Mr. Green: 

----------

